# Weekly competition 2012-07



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U F' R2 U F' U F2 R2 U'
*2. *F' U F R' U2 F R' F' U
*3. *U' F R U' F2 U' F' U2 R2 U'
*4. *F2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U' F'
*5. *U2 R F U R' F' U F' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U L' D U2 L2 D' F' R' U2 B' D
*2. *F' R2 U D2 L2 D' R2 F2 R F' D' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2
*3. *B R2 F2 U' R B' D' B' D2 R' F2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B R2
*4. *L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 F' D' F' L2 R2 D' R F2 U' L B'
*5. *F D F2 B' L U2 D F' R U2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 B2 D B2 D' B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 Fw' F2 Rw D2 Fw' F' L2 R2 B' L R' Uw2 F2 D U' R2 F2 R B' F D Fw' F Uw F' Rw2 Fw2 D2 L B U' Rw2 Fw' Rw D U2 B D2 Rw2
*2. *F' D L' Rw2 R2 D2 Rw2 R Uw2 B2 Fw' U2 L2 D2 B Rw R' F2 R2 B' U' Rw' D' L' Rw D2 Uw2 F R2 F2 Rw' D2 Fw L2 D2 Uw Rw2 U R B2
*3. *Uw' R2 Uw B2 R2 Fw2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U' R2 U L R Fw' Uw2 U' R B2 D Uw' U2 B' F' D2 U Rw' Fw L2 Rw' D Uw2 B2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*4. *R' Fw2 L' Uw' Fw U2 L Rw2 F' R B Fw2 Rw' D Uw2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 R2 B U' F2 D' U' F2 U2 F' R' Fw' U' F U2 L' Fw2 Uw R Uw F2 D' U'
*5. *F U' Fw2 D L Uw2 U2 B2 D2 R Fw' D' Rw' B' Uw' U2 B' Fw2 Rw B' F' L D' Uw' U2 Fw Uw U L' R2 B2 F2 Uw2 U' Fw2 U' F D Rw' Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw L' Uw B' F2 D2 Rw Dw2 F D Dw Uw2 Fw Uw2 B F2 Lw F Rw2 Uw' Fw Dw R' F' R2 Bw' R2 F2 R2 D' Fw R Bw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 F' L Bw' Rw B2 Rw' F2 Uw' L2 Rw R2 Bw' R Bw R' Bw Uw2 B2 D2 Dw U F2 Lw2 Rw2
*2. *Lw F D2 Dw Uw2 U' R' D2 Rw2 Fw' U' B2 F2 Uw' L B' D2 Lw' Dw R2 Bw' Rw R D' Rw' F2 L Bw2 D' Uw Lw2 D L' Uw2 U' Lw' U Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Bw Dw L' Lw2 F2 D2 R2 Bw2 U' F Rw Dw L2 Fw D2 Dw2 U' Fw' F' Dw
*3. *Bw Rw' U' B2 L2 R B2 Fw' U2 Rw2 Uw R F2 Uw2 U' B' F2 R F Lw' Dw L2 Fw' F L2 Rw' Bw2 D' R' Dw U' L Lw B F' Uw F Rw Uw Fw2 L2 Bw Lw' Dw' U Fw F' D Bw2 L Bw' Lw2 Rw Uw2 U L B Uw2 Rw2 R'
*4. *B Bw' Fw' D Uw' F2 Lw2 Fw D Rw' D2 Rw Uw2 U Lw2 R' D2 Dw Uw' U' B Bw' D2 B L U' R D' Uw' Rw2 R2 F D2 Uw' Bw2 R2 D2 Bw2 Uw' Rw B D B' Bw Fw F2 U' Bw' Rw2 R Dw L' Rw' Dw2 U2 Rw2 F U' R' U2
*5. *B' D Bw2 L2 R2 D B2 R U2 Bw2 F Lw2 R2 D2 B2 Bw2 U' B D' F' Uw Rw D2 Bw2 Dw' U Bw L Lw2 B' D L2 Fw Rw' Bw Lw2 Rw' Bw F2 Uw U B2 Fw' Rw2 Bw2 F' Dw2 R2 U' B2 F' Uw L2 R Uw2 U' F' L2 Lw2 D'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 3U 2U' 2R2 R B' 2B' 2D2 2F 2U' 2B 2F2 D2 L2 2D' 2R' D' 2U U2 2B' F 2U 2F F 3U' R2 3U' 3F2 2D' U' 3F2 2U 2B2 2F2 F2 R 2D2 3U 3F' 3R' 2B' 2U B F 2D2 R' 3F 2U 2F2 L2 2B2 U2 2F 2D2 2U2 3F' 2D' 3R R2 U' 2B2 D' F' 2D2 2U L2 U 2L' 3R D'
*2. *2L F 3R2 2D 3U2 U2 2L 2R' 3U' B' 3R 2R F' R' B 3U' 2L B' 3R' 2D2 L2 2L R' 2U2 2R U2 B 3R U2 2R' 2D 3U' 3F2 2F2 2U' 3F2 2U' L2 B 2B2 R2 F2 L 3R' 3F R 2F' 2L' 2F2 2R2 U2 B 2R' 2F 3U2 2B D2 3U2 3R D2 2U' U' 3R2 2B 3R' U' B' 2B' 2F 2U2
*3. *3U U' B F2 L U2 R B U' B L2 2L 2U 3F' D 2B D2 2F2 D' F D 2B2 3F2 L 2L' 2B2 3U2 B' F2 R2 2B2 F2 3U2 3F R2 D' F2 L' 2L' 2R2 R' 3U U2 2B' L2 B R2 D' 3R' D2 3U 3F2 3U U2 2F2 U 2F 2D B 3F 3U 2U U 3R 2F' L2 3F' R' B' 2U2
*4. *2L2 D U' 2F2 2L2 F 2L' D 3R2 2R 2F' 2D' 3R 2F R' F L 2D 2U R F 2D 3U 2B 3U2 U R 2U' F' 3R2 B' F' 2D' 3U2 2L2 3U 2L' 2U2 3R 2B 2F2 2L 2U L' 2L R2 2B2 D' B 2D B' R B' 3F2 R' U B 2L2 3R' R2 F 3R' 2U U B2 2R B' 3F' 3U 2U
*5. *2D2 3F2 2F' 2D2 2U2 3F' F' L2 F' 3U' R2 U' 3F2 3U' 3R' 3F2 2U 2L 2D2 U' 2L' D' 2F U' 2L2 B 2B2 L D' L B 2R2 D B' 3R' R' 2B F2 L 2L' 3R' 2D 3R2 R' D2 2F2 F D' 3R2 2D2 2F' 3R 2B 3R 2B2 2L2 3R' D 2U' 2B' L' 2L2 2B2 3U U2 R 3F2 L B 2B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U R 3U2 2U' 2B2 L' 3L D' 2L D R2 3B2 2R 3B 3F2 D 3F 2D R' 2U2 U2 3F' L 2B 2F2 2L 2D' 2F 2D' L' D2 3U2 3B' 3F2 F 3R F 3R R' 2B L 3D' R' F L 3R2 2R' 3D2 3F2 L 3D' L' 2L2 2R' 2F' 3D2 3L' F2 U 3R2 2D' 3D 2R' 3F2 2D2 B 3L R2 D2 3B' 2F2 L' 2D 3R 3B' D2 L2 3F2 2L' 3L2 3R' B2 2B2 3F2 R' 2F' U2 B2 3B2 2F' R B2 2B' D' F2 U2 2R2 2B' 3B D
*2. *2B 2D F 2L' 3B U' R' 3B' F2 2D' 2B' 2D 2R' R' 2B L2 D' 2U' 3L 2B 2U 3R' 3D F' 2D2 3B' R 2U U' L 3L 3R 3F' L2 3U' 2R 2B 2R' 2B 2L' 3L2 2B' F2 2U' L B2 2B2 3U' 3F' 3R2 3U' R' 2U U2 2B2 U2 3L U 3F' L 3B 3U' R2 B 2B2 2R2 2B2 3B2 2F' F' 2L 3R' 3U2 3F F2 2R D' 3L' 2U' F D' L2 2B2 F2 L' 3L' D' U2 3B' 2R U 3F L' 2U2 R 2B' 2L' 2D 3L' D2
*3. *B2 L2 2U' 3B2 2D2 L' 3R2 2R R' 2F' 3U 3L' U 2B' 2U' L 2U2 3R 3B 3D' 2L B2 2F2 D2 U2 3B 3R 3B 2U 3R2 2R' 3U' 2L 2F2 D' 2B' 3F 2F F 3U2 B2 D L2 3R R2 D 2R2 3D' 3U' R2 D2 F' 3D 3B' D' 2L 3R D 2U' 3R' B2 3B' 3U' 2L2 D2 3U 3B2 2F2 2L2 D 2R2 3D 2R2 2U' U' B 2F' 2U' B' 2B2 3B2 D2 3D 2U' U 2B2 3B2 2U2 3B2 2L2 3U 3L2 3R2 R B 3D2 L2 3L2 3R2 F
*4. *3R 2R' R' F2 U 2L2 3R' R2 2B' D 3D' 2R B2 2D' 2L' 2D2 3D 3U2 3F2 2L2 D2 2D 2L' 3F 3D B' U L R D 2L2 2R' B D' 3U' L' 2F2 3U 3L2 2D 3B 3F 2F 3U 2F' L2 U 2B2 2L' 2B2 D 2L' 3U2 3F2 U 3R2 U2 2B2 3F2 L' B' D' 3D' 3B2 3F2 3D L' 3L 3R2 2R2 2D2 3D2 2U' U' 3L2 3F R2 D2 3U2 2U U 3L B2 2B R2 2D 3U' 2B2 3R R B' 3F2 F2 3D F' 2D2 2R D 2U U
*5. *2U2 3R U 3R 2B' 3F' D' 2D' 2U2 2B F' U 2R2 B' 3B 2F2 3R R' 2F' 2R 2F2 3R2 B2 2L 3F R2 2U 3R D' R2 3F2 D' 3D 3L' 2R2 B2 L F D2 3D 3U 2U2 3B2 3F2 2L2 2F' D' 3U' 2U B 2L' D B' 2R2 D 3L 2D' L 2L2 2R2 3B2 2U2 L 2L' 2U2 2B2 D' 3U' 2R 2B2 2F2 L2 2U2 2L' D' 2D2 U2 3L' 2R2 2D 3D2 2L2 3D 3U2 2B 3F2 2F L 3L D 2L 2R' B' 3B2 3R 2U F2 2L2 2F' F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R' F R F2 U' R F'
*2. *F2 R U2 F' R' F' R F' R'
*3. *R' U' R F2 U F' R F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 B D R U' B F D' B' D L
*2. *L2 D2 B L2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L F' D2 L2 F2 R D' F U' F2
*3. *R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D F L' U2 B' D L U' R F U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' F' Uw' F2 Uw2 U' Fw Uw' Rw' F L2 Fw F Uw2 U' Fw2 R2 F2 U2 B Uw2 U L B Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw D U B R Uw' U2 Rw Uw L Uw' U2 Rw2
*2. *L R' U2 B D' Fw F Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw2 U Rw' B' Uw U' B Rw R D' L Rw R D U L F' Uw2 F L2 F2 Rw R' D' U R' D' Uw' B' F
*3. *U2 Rw2 B F L B2 F2 Uw2 Fw U' B Uw' Rw Uw L2 B2 U2 L Rw R2 Fw' Rw' Uw Fw' R2 F U Rw R' D' Uw2 U L Fw' Rw2 R D Uw' U2 F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F Lw' R' Uw' Rw Fw2 Rw D2 Uw' B Bw' Fw' F R Bw2 D2 Dw Rw2 R2 B2 Fw Lw R2 B' F2 Dw Lw2 Uw B2 D B Lw Dw U' B Bw2 Uw B2 F2 R2 D' L2 Rw D' Lw U B2 Bw2 U Bw' D' Fw Uw2 B2 Fw2 L2 Uw' B' F Rw2
*2. *R2 Dw F Lw2 D' Bw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw Rw B Bw' D Rw2 B D U B Rw Dw2 Uw' U2 L' R2 F' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 R B2 Lw2 F Uw' L' D' U' Lw' Rw2 R' F' D L' Bw2 R2 Bw2 L2 U2 Rw R D' B' Bw2 Uw Bw2 Rw' R Uw2 Lw2 Bw'
*3. *L F' Uw2 L' B' Bw' Uw2 R B' Bw' Dw' Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 Dw2 F' D' L2 F U2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' F L' Lw' Rw' D' U2 F Lw' Dw2 Uw' L' Lw2 Uw' L' Fw' D Uw' Lw F2 D Dw2 Uw L Lw B' Bw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw' R' Dw Uw Bw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 3U' U' 3R D' 3U' 2L' 2B2 2L2 D' R' 3U 2U2 L' 2L' 3U 2R R 3F D 2B 3U L' 2F2 3R' 3U' 2B2 3U2 U 2B R2 3F2 2L2 2R2 3U' 2U' 3R' 2B' F 3U2 2B 3F 2U 3R2 2U 2B' L R D' 2L 3R 3F' F 2U U' 2L2 2B' 3R 3U 2B L' 3F' 2U' 2L 2F R U' F' 2D2 3F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R 3U 2R2 R' D' L2 2F2 L2 2R2 B2 2B 3U U2 3L 2B' 2L 3L D B' 2B 3F2 3D2 R' 3U 2R2 U' 2R 2D 2R2 B2 3B' 2D2 B2 F2 2U2 U R 3B 2F' F2 3L' D' R' F 3R 3B 2R' 3U' 2U2 L 2F' R2 U' 3L2 B' 3U' 2R' D' 3L2 D' U2 L' 2B 2L2 2D 2B' 3B 2F' 2L2 3L2 R2 D 3D 3U2 2U 2L' 3D' U2 2R' D' 2D2 3U R 2B2 3L 2R' D' 2D 3F' L' 2U2 F' 2L' 3R 3F F' 3L' 3R' B' D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L R F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 F2 R U R' D2 F D' R2 B U' L D'
*2. *L2 U2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L' F U F' R2 F R2 B2 D L R'
*3. *U2 B2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 L' B' U2 B2 D L2 F2 R' U' F'
*4. *F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 R B' F' R U' B F2 D L' R'
*5. *U2 B L2 F L2 D2 B' R2 F D2 U' L' D' B' U F' R' U2 B2 L
*6. *L2 B2 L F2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 D B L D F' U' R' B2 U B2
*7. *R U2 B2 D2 R D2 L' R2 F2 R' D' R B' F2 R B D2 F L2 R
*8. *F2 R F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 L F' D U2 R' D' U B2 R F'
*9. *L2 U B R B D R L U' R2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F' U2 D2 L2 B2
*10. *R2 F' U L2 B L B L2 F2 D2 R U2 L D2 R' L2 F2 B2
*11. *D R2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F D B' F2 L2 F' L D' B2 R
*12. *D U L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U R' F' L2 R2 F' R' B R B2
*13. *U B2 R2 D F2 U B2 D' R2 U' R2 B' U' B' L F D' F R' B' U
*14. *U' L2 U F2 D R2 D2 U' F2 U R2 F' D2 U R2 D' B L' D' L
*15. *D2 F R2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' L B' U B2 D2 U L' D B2 F2
*16. *U' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 F L R' B2 D' L2 U' F' D2 B'
*17. *D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F' R' U R2 B2 L D' F2
*18. *B2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U L B R2 U2 L D' L' D2 L F'
*19. *U' L2 U2 B2 U F2 D' B2 U' B2 F' L R U B R B' F' L R2 U
*20. *U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B U2 F U2 R' D R U F U2 R' B' R2 F
*21. *F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 R U2 L' U2 R' D B F' R U' L' U2 L' D'
*22. *U L2 D' L2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 F' U B2 F2 L' R' B' F' L' D'
*23. *B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U L2 U R U' F L U' F2 R' D2 F2 U2
*24. *R2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 R U2 F' L2 D' R D B' D R F L' R'
*25. *D2 U2 L2 F R2 B' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R F' R' B2 U' L2 F' L U2 F'
*26. *F2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 F D2 B' U' F2 R D' R2 F' L D' R' B'
*27. *B2 R2 B D2 L2 F D2 F' D2 F D B' F R' U2 F' D2 F' U' R'
*28. *R' F' U2 B' U' L' F2 L' D' B U2 R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D B2
*29. *D L2 R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 R' U' F L2 B D2 F' R B2 D' F2
*30. *U2 B2 L B' D B2 L F' U2 L' U2 L B2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 L'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L D2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 L R2 U' L B L R' U2 F2 L2 B2
*2. *R' F2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L R2 F U2 R' U2 B' F' D' F D R
*3. *B U F U L' B' L2 U L' F2 D' B2 U F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 L2
*4. *B R D2 B2 U' B' L U' L F2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 U D
*5. *L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U B' D2 R' F R' D2 B D' F U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 B2 L' U F R L' B' U R2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2
*2. *B' U' D2 B R L' F2 R B2 R2 U2 D2 F' U2 D2 F2 R2 D2
*3. *R2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 B F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U B' F D U
*4. *R2 F2 D2 U' F2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' L2 U' F' R F2 L2 F2 D' B
*5. *F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L R B2 R' D F U' L F2 L' F2 U2 F' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 D' L2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 U F2 L D F' R D U2 F' U' B D U'
*2. *B' D2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' L B' U' R2 F' U R' D U2 L2
*3. *F2 U2 L U2 R' B2 R2 B2 R U2 R' B D2 B2 U R' B L2 U2 F'
*4. *R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D' B' D' B2 D2 F R B L R B F2
*5. *U2 F2 L2 D2 L F2 R' B2 L2 F2 R' D L' D' R' D2 U F D L F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' R D' F2 R B' R D' F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F R U2 F' U2 F' R
*3. *B U2 D L' D' R' U L' F R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2
*4. *B D F2 Rw D2 Fw' D2 F U Rw' U2 Fw F Rw R' B' D2 Uw2 R' F D2 U' B' U2 R Uw2 F2 L2 B Fw L R2 D R2 B2 Fw F Uw U Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 U' R U F R2 F2 U'
*3. *U2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 L U2 F' R2 U' B U R D2 U
*4. *D' Uw2 L Rw D Uw U F Uw2 Fw R' D' R' U2 Fw2 Rw Uw F L2 Rw' R2 B F' Rw' Uw U' B Rw2 D2 R2 D' B Uw' L2 Uw F2 Rw D2 R' B'
*5. *Fw Rw' R B' Fw' F U' L2 Lw R' Fw' D' Dw' U Lw' D' Uw' B Bw2 F' D Uw B Fw D' Dw2 Uw' B' Rw' D U Bw' Fw F' Uw' B Lw2 U2 L' Rw2 D Rw' R' Fw D2 Dw L2 B U' B Bw' F2 L Lw2 Dw Rw B Bw' F2 Dw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=6 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-2 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L B' R' L B' R' B
*2. *L B' U R L' U' R l r u
*3. *U B R U' R' B L U L r b u'
*4. *R U' R L R U' B U' u
*5. *R B' U R' B U R B' l b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 3) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -2) / (0, 3)
*3. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3)
*4. *(6, -1) / (3, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R D' R L' U' L' U' D U'
*2. *R' U L R D L D' L
*3. *R U' R U R' D' L D U'
*4. *D R' U' L' U' L' R' U'
*5. *U' R' U L R' L D' U D'


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 14, 2012)

3x3x3: (28.70), 33.23, (DNF), 35.07, 30.27 = 32.86

2BLD: 1:24.62, 1:17.16, DQ = 1:17.16	

3BLD: DNF (4:06.66), DNF (4:32.63), 4:37.26 = 4:37.26
Done drunk in hotelroom after being awake for 23 hours, interesting to say the least
First one I actually "solved" but I had the cube in the wrong orientation during memo/solve so off by 4 centers
2nd two twisted corners, just forgot to execute...

3x3x3 multiBLD: 2/2 19:36.51
corner memo on 2nd cube did not fit with edge memo so had to go back and look up the missed cycle...


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 14, 2012)

2x2: (3.71), 4.21, 7.16, (9.02), 7.23 = 6.20
3x3: 16.61, (19.47), (15.85), 15.87, 17.41 = 16.63
4x4: 58.42, (1:07.69), 1:06.66, 1:05.04, (57.35) = 1:03.37
5x5: 1:47.15, 1:50.05, (1:45.75), (2:17.15), 1:58.77 = 1:51.99
6x6: 3:51.79, (3:30.26), 3:40.21, 4:11.60, (5:53.64) = 3:54.53
7x7: (5:05.20), (5:38.62), 5:10.85, 5:15.54, 5:21.56 = 5:15.99
2-4 Relay: 1:37.81
2-5 Relay: 3:40.04
Megaminx: 1:19.78, (1:04.02), (1:32.77), 1:18.51, 1:20.12 = 1:19.47

Found my 2x2! Shall do the events for points.

Mediocre, my first relays, 7x7 was okay, and 1:04 on Megaminx was an R perm, most unexpected time, and 2nd PB.


----------



## dcuber98 (Feb 14, 2012)

2x2: 6.70, 4.73, 4.94, 5.50, 5.83 = 5.42
3x3: 18.10, 15.30, 16.60, 15.54, 16.32 = 16.15
4x4: 1:15.44, 1:14.51, 1:15.28, 1:12.58, 1:17.59 = 1:15.08
5x5: 2:32.28, 2:29.50, 2:12.89, 2:30.91, 2:23.64 = 2:28.02
3x3OH: 50.92, 45.53, 48.07, 28.11, 42.27 = 45.29
(That 28 was a new best. Lucky F2L with PLL skip.)
234: 1:32.20 (Wow!)
2345: 4:10.87
Megaminx: 3:19.24, 3:21.19, 4:08.49, 3:33.84, 4:05.10 = 3:40.04
Pyraminx: 12.99, 18.98, 14.40, 16.66, 13.92 = 14.99


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 14, 2012)

2x2: 2.58, 1.86, 2.13, 1.77, 1.83 = 1.94
3x3: 10.40, 8.82, 9.94, 9.98, 9.48 = 9.80
4x4: 43.87, 47.20, 42.03, 42.05, 38.94 = 42.65
5x5: 1:23.30, 1:26.21, 1:24.81, 1:24.11, 1:17.10 = 1:24.07
6x6: 2:44.56, 2:38.00, 2:57.41, 2:35.92, 2:37.32 = 2:39.96
7x7: 4:27.88, 4:34.56, 4:32.74, 4:41.13, 4:30.02 = 4:32.44
2x2 BLD: DNF(11.04), DNF(7.90), 9.37 = 9.37
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:06.40), DNF(1:11.90), 52.32 = 52.32
4x4 BLD: 5:20.68, DNS, DNS = 5:20.68
5x5 BLD: 13:59.66, DNS, DNS = 13:59.66
Multi BLD: 11/12 (46:21)
3x3 OH: 13.70, 19.60, 18.73, 19.42, 16.59 = 18.25
3x3 WF: 1:04.50, 1:13.91, 1:12.33, 58.76, 1:06.48 = 1:07.77
2-4 relay: 56.20
2-5 relay: 2:20.91
Magic: 1.22, 1.30, 1.18, 1.18, 1.15 = 1.19
Clock: 10.64, 9.57, 7.17, 9.77, 10.19 = 9.84
Megaminx: 52.65, 52.09, 49.53, 50.65, 44.00 = 50.76
Pyraminx: 4.81, 6.38, 4.98, 9.69, 6.15 = 5.84
Square-1: 18.55, 15.65, 22.21, 19.31, 21.42 = 19.76

FMC: 33


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' R D' F2 R B' R D' F2
Solution: R L2 F L U B2 U' F2 B D2 B U B' D2 B R2 U2 R U F2 U2 L' U' L U' L F2 L' F' L F' L' R2 (33)

Premove: R2
2x2x3: R L2 F L U B2 U' F2 *B2* . *U* R2 *U' *
F2L: *U'* R U F2 U2 L' U' L U' 
leave 3 corners: L F2 L' F' L F' L' 
Undo premove: R2
Insert at . : *B'* D2 B U B' D2 B *U'*


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 14, 2012)

2x2x2: (10.37), 7.01, 6.81, (6.09), 7.12 = *6.98*
3x3x3: 16.53, (19.07), 17.80, (15.47), 17.90 = *17.41*
Pyraminx: 19.75, (41.90), 18.79, (15.20), 17.91 = *18.71*

3x3x3BLD: 1:28.59, 1:19.48, 1:41.65 = *1:19.48*
Multi-BLD: *1/2 5:29.94* [2:04]

Amazing bld solves for me. Whole day I had amazing memo times. 
For MBLD, got lost in setup moves for very last edge.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 14, 2012)

*3x3:* 13.54, 12.14, 13.06, DNF, 10.68 = 12.91
*2x2:* 3.97, 3.20, 2.93, 2.60, 2.60 = 2.91 
I don't think I am usually this fast with qqtimer 2x2 scrambles...

*4x4:* 1:06.93, 59.72, 1:01.59, 1:02.41, 59.02 = 1:01.24
lol, fastest solve was DP

*MTS:* DNF, 1:44.45, 1:56.10, 1:40.12, 1:55.57 = 1:52.04
First time I have ever timed

*Pyraminx:* 25.70, 17.71, 26.39, 15.24, 37.12 = 23.27
lol. I have the worst pyraminx on the planet.

*OH:* 26.20, 22.66, 21.27, 29.85, 22.86 = 23.91

*2x2 BLD:* 1:16.55, DNF(1:23.90), 18.91+ = 18.91

lolconsistency

*3x3BLD:* 3:00.07, DNF(4:02.90), 3:12.92 = 3:00.07

So close to sub 3... Oh well, 2 successes is good for me, and the DNF was only by two flipped edges...


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Feb 14, 2012)

2x2: 2.19, 2.77, 2.50, (1.72), (3.11)=2.48
3x3: 9.06, (11.14), 9.84, 9.20, (8.76)=9.37
4x4: 39.84, (31.60), 38.99, (44.79), 41.16=40.00 WT...
5x5: (1:13.21), 1:08.66, (1:07.04), 1:11.93, 1:10.90=1:10.49
3x3oh: 15.59, 17.58, (22.97), (14.06), 16.36=16.51


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 14, 2012)

OH: 14.14, 12.50, 16.19, 12.89, 14.44 = 13.82


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 14, 2012)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:44.16 2:14.35 1:09.08
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF 7:11.83 DNS


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 15, 2012)

*3x3:*19.20, 19.92, 20.09, 18.72, 26.77=*19.74*


----------



## irontwig (Feb 16, 2012)

Did this yesterday, might as well post it, I guess it's better than a DNF

FMC: 33 moves



Spoiler



L2 F2 B2 D' F' D2 B U' R B R' U B U' B2 D U B' U' B D' B2 L' B' L D B L B' L' D2 U' L

L' on the inverse builds two pairs, continue on the normal scramble:
L2 F2 B2 D' F' D2 [Pseudo 2x2x3]
B U' R B R' [Pseudo F2L-1]
U B2 U' [Pseudo F2L]

Switch to inverse:
L' U D [F2l-1]
D L B L' B' D' [EO] 
L' B L [F2L/Leaving 2C2E]
B2 D B' U B U' D' B2 U B U' [2C2E swap (cancelling three moves)]

Crappy solution, found this after the hour: L2 F2 B2 D' F' D2 B U' [U B' U',F'] R B R' B' L U2 R' U' R U' L2 B' L B2 D' U' L (29)


----------



## Sillas (Feb 16, 2012)

*2x2:* 5.79, 5.24, 6.29, 6.64, 3.64 = *5.77*
*3x3:*
*3x3 OH:*
*4x4:*


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 17, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Did this yesterday, might as well post it, I guess it's better than a DNF
> 
> FMC: 33 moves


 
I found it hard too. My first 8 moves give a 1x2x3 block + 1 pair + all edges oriented, but I could not find a good continuation.



Spoiler



U L2 R F R U2 L2 U


Congratulations for your 29 (even after 1 hour).


----------



## ardi4nto (Feb 17, 2012)

2x2: 8.16, 6.65, 7.40, 7.59, 4.16 = 7.21
3x3: 24.40, 27.84, 22.93, 24.66, 25.84 = 24.97
4x4: 1:34.86, 1:54.84, 1:37.44, 1:47.94, 1:19.58 = 1:40.08 Messed up ALL 4 solves :fp
2-4 Relay: 2:03.44


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 17, 2012)

*3x3:* (13.34), 15.77, 15.42, (21.45), 14.57 = *15.25*
*4x4:* (56.88), 1:02.81, (1:06.70), 1:00.66, 1:01.91 = *1:01.79*

*3x3 BLD:* 48.74, 1:32.57, DNF = *48.74*


----------



## shubhayankabir (Feb 17, 2012)

2x2: (10.34), (6.21),6.92, 7.20, 7.14 = 7.09

3x3: 30.43, (29.19), 32.86, (38.94), 36.59 = 33.29

4x4: (3:40.59), (2:49.10), 3:05.42, 3:02.01, 3:13.62 = 3:07.02

2x2 BLD: (2:20.33[1:14.34]), DNF(2:22.55)[59.87], (DNF(2:07.16)[1:13.65]) = 2:20.33

3x3 BLD: (DNF(6:58.17)[3:54.52]), DNF(7:37.52)[4:49.47], (DNF(7:40.07)[4:01.63]) = DNF

3x3 OH: 1:36.67, (1:44.73), 1:30.14, (1:15.19), 1:28.96 = 1:31.92

Pyraminx: (15.93), 20.75, 21.03, 20.78, (26.18) = 20.85

234 Relay: 3:38.55


----------



## jonlin (Feb 17, 2012)

2x2: 6.43, 5.24, 9.87, 7.32, 5.59
Avg: 6.45
3x3: 16.15, 19.88, 22.83, 18.04, 14.76
Avg: 18.02

This is all I feel like doing.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 18, 2012)

2x2: 3.28, 2.16, 2.03, 2.03, 2.33 = 2.17

3x3: 10.33, 9.72, 13.80, 9.68, 9.94 =10.00

5x5: 1:50.68, 2:08.47, 2:08.28, 1:55.43, 1:49.32 = 1:58.13


3x3 OH: (20.34), 19.96, (16.11), 18.21, 17.90 = 18.69

2x2 BLD: 9.66+, 8.13+, 4.11 = 4.11

3x3 BLD: 2:08.69, DNF(1:54.08), DNF(1:56.23) = 2:08.69


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 18, 2012)

4x4: 1:03.90, 58.46, 1:06.68, 1:06.78, 1:04.13
3x3: 13.51, 13.33, 13.28, 15.18, 11.99
2x2: 3.51, 3.73, 3.78, 3.86, 2.36
3x3 OH: 27.93, 25.67, 23.36, 27.36, 19.97
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:46.34), 1:31.65, 2:13.82
5x5: 3:09.20, 3:22.20, 2:30.09, 2:44.51, 2:47.73


----------



## mycube (Feb 18, 2012)

2x2x2: 3.88 4.15 (4.34) 2.97 (2.83) = 3.67
comment: startet to learn CLL. Seems well 
3x3x3: 13.75 13.53 (13.77) 13.40 (12.81) = 13.56
4x4x4: 1:06.58 (57.58) 57.91 (1:09.97) 58.46 = 1:00.98
comment: three sub1s but no sub1 avg..
5x5x5: 2:05.97 2:04.16 2:05.93 (2:07.86) (2:02.13) = 2:05.35
6x6x6: 3:55.91 3:54.18 (4:14.30) 3:54.90 (3:52.33) = 3:55.00
7x7x7: 6:06.06 5:58.55 6:20.83 (6:21.84) (5:40.71) = 6:08.48
3x3x3 OH: (27.08) 23.86 25.33 23.00 (22.88) = 24.06
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:24.09
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:50.88
Megaminx: 2:34.88 2:36.96 2:37.19 (2:21.91) (2:43.61) = 2:36.34
Pyraminx: 9.88 9.80 (9.78) (10.13) 9.90 = 9.86
Match the Scramble: 1:14.27 (1:39.68) 1:23.08 (1:07.93) 1:11.34 = 1:16.23

Fewest Moves: DNF
didn´t found anything useful..


----------



## cubernya (Feb 19, 2012)

Explanation of FMC



Spoiler



B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' R D' F2 R B' R D' F2 // Scramble
F2 D R' B R' F2 D R' B L U2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 // Inverse

Standard:
F' R2 F' D2 B2 L' // 2x2x2 (6/6)
U R2 F' U' R / U R' B U' B' // 2x2x3 (5/11)
U2 F2 R U' R' L' U' L F2 // F2L (9/20)
U2 F2 (pair + hide) R U' R' (pair) L' U' (block) L F2 (solve)
R U2 R2 U' R2 B U' B2 R' B2 L U' L' B' // Finish (14/34)

Alt 2x2x3
U L F2 L' F U R U2 R' F2 // F2L (10/21)
U L F2 L' (pair) F U R U2 (block) R' F2 (solve)
U B' R' U R B U B2 R B R' B // Finish (12/33)


Inverse:
R L B' D B' // 2x2x2 (5/5)
F R' D' R2 F2 R // 2x2x3 (6/11)


Bad scramble, and ran out of time so I couldn't find anything else on the inverse


----------



## irontwig (Feb 19, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Explanation of FMC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Different finish:



Spoiler



F' R2 F' D2 B2 L'
U R2 F' U' R [Your start]
U2 F2 [Pseudo F2L-1 (either F2 U2 F2 U or F2 U F2 U2 works as pre-moves, for this I used the first)] 
U L' U2 L2 F' L' F U' [Leaving three corners]
F2 U2.F2 U [Undo pseudoness]

Insert at dot: U B U' F U B' U' F' to cancel two moves and get a 31 move total.


----------



## Attila (Feb 19, 2012)

FMC: 30 moves


Spoiler



F’ B’ U2 B2 F2 D’ B F’ R B F’ U F B’ R B’ D F2 B U R2 U D2 L D F’ D U R L 
Inverse scramble:
L’ R’ U’ D’ F Guimond first step,
D’ L’ D2 U’ R2 U’ B’ F2 D’ all corners and 6 edges.
B R’ B F’ U’ F B’ R’ F B’ D F2 B2 U2 B F L6E.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 19, 2012)

First week doing every event for me (I finally decided to do 6x6 and 7x7, as well as the 6+7 BLD)

I feel accomplished


----------



## Carrot (Feb 19, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> First week doing every event for me (I finally decided to do 6x6 and 7x7, as well as the 6+7 BLD)
> 
> I feel accomplished


 
I'm still trying to do just one event this week 

EDIT:

*In-built timer added* (ehhh, forgot to add comment box... Find the timer yourself  )


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 20, 2012)

2x2 Average: 18.11




Spoiler



Standard deviation: 4.28
Best Time: 10.55
Worst Time: 23.42

Times: (23.42) 18.59 19.71 (10.55) 16.04



3x3 2H Average: 43.38



Spoiler



Standard deviation: 6.28
Best Time: 35.76
Worst Time: 55.10

Times:- (35.76) 41.58 (55.10) 43.87 44.68


----------



## Jakube (Feb 20, 2012)

@odder: What happend with the website?


----------



## Carrot (Feb 20, 2012)

Jakube said:


> @odder: What happend with the website?


 
That's a damn good question, but it should be fixed now. (somehow the file that controls everything got deleted, I have no idea how)


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 20, 2012)

FMC : *36 moves*



Spoiler



Scramble : B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' R D' F2 R B' R D' F2
Solution : B2 F L F U F R' B' R F' R' F U B2 U2 B' U F' U R U R' U' L' U' L F U' F2 U B U' F U B' U'

B2 F L F U R' . F // Setup for inserting pairs
B' U B2 U2 B' // 2x2x3
U F' U R U R' // F2L-1 
U' L' U' L F U' F' * // Leave 3 corners and a twist (my god this ALWAYS happens to me!)

Insert at dot : R F R' B' R F' R' B (4 moves cancel. Skip past the F in the first line of my skeleton and look at the B from the insertion and the B' from the second line of the skeleton)

Insert at asterisk : F' U B U' F U B' U' (Niklas that cancel 2 moves into 1). I made it an insertion because it wouldn't work to put it on the skeleton ;o



Blahh. I feel like if I had more time I would've made this 34 moves. Still good, I think I can say I average 33-38 now in FMC


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Explanation of FMC
> 
> R U2 R2 U' R2 B U' B2 R' B2 L U' L' B' // Finish (14/34)


Standard OLL for this is 10 moves.



theZcuber said:


> U B' R' U R B U B2 R B R' B // Finish (12/33)


Standard OLL for this is 9 moves.

I'm curious - what system do you know that allows you to know these algorithms? How many algs do you have memorized?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 20, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm curious - what system do you know that allows you to know these algorithms? How many algs do you have memorized?


 
Just pointing out that the second one is a 22LL case and he might actually have those memorized


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Just pointing out that the second one is a 22LL case and he might actually have those memorized


 
Interesting. (I'm terribly weak at algorithms in general and so of course I didn't know that.) I see his alg doesn't seem to match Aron's; is his algorithm a common one published somewhere, or does this imply he generated it himself (or am I missing how it derives from Aron's)?

And how about the first one?


----------



## cubernya (Feb 20, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Standard OLL for this is 10 moves.
> 
> 
> Standard OLL for this is 9 moves.
> ...


 
I know all the 2GLL cases for FMC (and speedsolving if I can recognize it fast enough), which explains the second one. The first is has 2 opposite edges oriented, which I also know. I know ~250-300 algs


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 20, 2012)

2x2x2: 4.87 - 4.67 - 3.83 - (5.44) - (3.52) = 4.46
3x3x3: 14.18 - 15.64 - (15.79) - (13.61) - 14.80 = 14.87
4x4x4: 1:02.07 - 1:03.77 - (1:04.71) - (1:00.89) - 1:02.47 = 1:02.77 (lolwat)
5x5x5: 1:45.67 - (1:47.83) - (1:42.18) - 1:46.16 - 1:43.80 = 1:45.21
6x6x6: (3:05.46) - (2:53.02) - 2:56.46 - 3:02.08 - 3:00.24 = 2:59.59
7x7x7: 5:08.72 - (5:07.38) - 5:13.45 - (5:22.03) - 5:08.86 = 5:10.34
3x3x3OH: 29.45 - (25.34) - (33.47) - 31.95 - 30.43 = 30.61
2BLD: 57.68 - DNF - DNF = 57.68
3BLD: 2:33.31 - 2:39.08 - DNF = 2:33.31
MultiBLD: 2/2 in 5:37.83
2-4: 1:35.46
2-5: 3:34.47
Magic: 2.03 - 1.96 - (2.12) - 2.02 - (1.65) = 2.00
Master Magic: 3.05 - 2.91 - 3.08 - (2.90) - (3.14) = 3.01
Megaminx: (1:26.14) - 1:19.43 - (1:13.36) - 1:13.90 - 1:17.38 = 1:16.90
Pyraminx: 8.70 - (8.32) - (11.82) - 11.18 - 9.80 = 9.89
Square-1: (1:01.46) - (49.77) - 55.02 - 58.00 - 57.21 = 56.74
Clock: (16.21) - (19.54) - 17.69 - 18.96 - 17.52 = 18.06


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 22, 2012)

My magic, 3x3 WF, 4BLD, 5BLD, multi BLD and FMC results are missing. I entered them a bit late since I had a competition this weekend and could not enter them while I was there, sorry.
Hope you feel better soon Mats!


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 22, 2012)

All my results are missing... They are in the very 1st reply...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry it took awhile. Now I'm back, at least a little. As I cannot edit Mikes post 
I have to post a new llist with Simons and Cubenices results.

*2x2x2*(55)

 1.94 SimonWestlund
 2.17 Rubiks560
 2.31 fazrulz
 2.49 asiahyoo1997
 2.77 AustinReed
 2.79 CuberMan
 2.91 Tao Yu
 2.98 Cuber952
 3.42 yoinneroid
 3.67 ManasijV
 3.67 mycube
 3.72 henrik
  3.83 HampusHansson
 4.01 theZcuber
 4.20 TheAria97
 4.34 Jaycee
 4.45 masteranders1
 4.46 MaeLSTRoM
 4.75 Odder
 4.77 Krag
 4.87 elimescube
 5.06 WTF2L?
 5.14 AndersB
 5.20 Jakube
 5.40 Alcuber
 5.42 dcuber98
 5.60 yale
 5.71 ilham ridhwan
 5.73 bryson azzopard
 5.77 Sillas
 5.81 riley
 6.18 janelle
 6.20 JianhanC
 6.21 casarengga
 6.30 AvidCuber
 6.44 James Ludlow
 6.45 jonlin
 6.98 AbstractAlg
 7.01 ThomasJE
 7.14 shubhayankabir
 7.21 ardi4nto
 7.43 Mike Hughey
 7.43 vlarsen
 7.50 tozies24
 7.56 brandbest1
 7.71 Divineskulls
 8.11 Yttrium
 8.30 RoboCopter87
 9.55 Schmidt
 9.72 toma
 9.91 MichaelErskine
 11.64 hcfong
 12.60 coopermumford
 18.11 DaveyCow
 48.25 izzy azzopardi
*3x3x3 *(62)

 9.02 fazrulz
 9.37 asiahyoo1997
 9.80 SimonWestlund
 10.00 Rubiks560
 11.56 Cuber952
 12.46 yoinneroid
 12.77 AustinReed
 12.83 CuberMan
 12.91 Tao Yu
 13.37 ManasijV
 13.51 henrik
 13.56 mycube
 14.38 RanzhaVEmodrach
 14.72 pdilla
 14.87 MaeLSTRoM
 15.14 TheAria97
 15.25 Zane_C
 15.36 elimescube
 15.43 riley
 15.63 WTF2L?
 15.71 tozies24
 16.04 theZcuber
 16.05 AvidCuber
 16.12 AndersB
 16.15 dcuber98
 16.57 masteranders1
 16.59 Jakube
 16.63 JianhanC
 16.67 janelle
 17.19 Divineskulls
 17.41 AbstractAlg
 17.65 HampusHansson
 17.99 yale
 18.02 jonlin
 18.23 ilham ridhwan
 18.27 Jaycee
 18.52 Kenneth Svendson
 19.02 Krag
 19.08 Yttrium
 19.62 Mike Hughey
 19.74 Ickenicke
 20.02 James Ludlow
 20.21 bryson azzopard
 20.76 brandbest1
 21.41 casarengga
 24.97 ardi4nto
 25.23 Moops
 25.57 Schmidt
 27.74 RoboCopter87
 28.09 Alcuber
 29.06 vlarsen
 29.43 toma
 30.98 MichaelErskine
 32.86 Cubenovice
 32.99 FinnGamer
 33.29 shubhayankabir
 34.75 coopermumford
 35.14 andyfreeman
 36.85 ThomasJE
 40.09 hcfong
 43.38 DaveyCow
 46.46 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(43)

 38.20 fazrulz
 39.11 yoinneroid
 40.00 asiahyoo1997
 42.65 SimonWestlund
 43.35 Cuber952
 49.26 CuberMan
 54.79 Jakube
 58.21 henrik
 1:00.98 mycube
 1:01.24 Tao Yu
 1:01.72 elimescube
 1:01.79 Zane_C
 1:02.77 MaeLSTRoM
 1:03.37 JianhanC
 1:04.58 Mcuber5
 1:04.90 ManasijV
 1:07.78 AustinReed
 1:08.80 WTF2L?
 1:14.40 James Ludlow
 1:15.08 dcuber98
 1:16.07 yale
 1:16.45 HampusHansson
 1:18.62 ilham ridhwan
 1:22.47 Yttrium
 1:24.48 Mike Hughey
 1:28.58 riley
 1:29.94 Divineskulls
 1:33.48 theZcuber
 1:34.36 nickvu2
 1:40.08 ardi4nto
 1:42.30 bryson azzopard
 1:44.42 casarengga
 1:45.97 AndersB
 1:47.76 Jaycee
 1:47.86 Krag
 1:52.70 tozies24
 1:54.10 MichaelErskine
 2:01.87 RoboCopter87
 2:18.58 MatsBergsten
 2:26.73 Schmidt
 2:47.78 coopermumford
 3:07.02 shubhayankabir
 3:28.13 FinnGamer
*5x5x5*(29)

 1:03.84 fazrulz
 1:10.50 asiahyoo1997
 1:24.07 SimonWestlund
 1:26.56 yoinneroid
 1:35.14 Cuber952
 1:45.21 MaeLSTRoM
 1:48.69 elimescube
 1:51.99 JianhanC
 1:56.58 Jakube
 1:58.13 Rubiks560
 2:05.35 mycube
 2:08.25 AustinReed
 2:08.74 CuberMan
 2:13.75 James Ludlow
 2:14.52 ilham ridhwan
 2:26.32 Divineskulls
 2:28.02 dcuber98
 2:30.09 Yttrium
 2:31.45 riley
 2:34.03 Mike Hughey
 2:40.06 theZcuber
 2:40.49 WTF2L?
 2:41.74 AndersB
 2:53.81 ManasijV
 2:54.84 yale
 3:30.73 Moops
 3:42.02 MichaelErskine
 5:53.32 MatsBergsten
 DNF HampusHansson
*6x6x6*(17)

 2:05.37 fazrulz
 2:39.96 SimonWestlund
 2:49.72 Cuber952
 2:59.59 MaeLSTRoM
 3:46.89 elimescube
 3:50.24 theZcuber
 3:51.76 Jakube
 3:54.53 JianhanC
 3:55.00 mycube
 4:01.77 James Ludlow
 4:24.78 AustinReed
 4:29.76 Mike Hughey
 4:38.27 okayama
 4:48.99 ilham ridhwan
 4:58.19 Yttrium
 5:01.33 AndersB
 6:21.61 riley
*7x7x7*(16)

 3:54.88 Cuber952
 4:32.44 SimonWestlund
 5:10.34 MaeLSTRoM
 5:12.46 theZcuber
 5:15.98 JianhanC
 5:47.55 Jakube
 6:08.48 mycube
 6:22.28 James Ludlow
 7:09.15 Mike Hughey
 8:00.26 tozies24
 8:08.42 AustinReed
 8:25.08 Yttrium
 9:02.78 ilham ridhwan
10:43.47 nickvu2
14:02.19 Moops
 DNF HampusHansson
*3x3 one handed*(37)

 13.82 a small kitten
 14.24 fazrulz
 16.51 asiahyoo1997
 16.88 yoinneroid
 17.48 Cuber952
 17.53 TheAria97
 18.25 SimonWestlund
 18.69 Rubiks560
 20.31 CuberMan
 23.49 Jakube
 23.91 Tao Yu
 24.06 mycube
 25.46 ManasijV
 26.10 henrik
 29.43 janelle
 29.72 WTF2L?
 29.73 HampusHansson
 30.56 AustinReed
 30.61 MaeLSTRoM
 31.24 ilham ridhwan
 31.49 AndersB
 33.26 Divineskulls
 34.05 theZcuber
 37.25 Mike Hughey
 37.84 yale
 38.05 casarengga
 38.20 Jaycee
 38.24 Kenneth Svendson
 38.72 James Ludlow
 39.24 Yttrium
 40.93 riley
 45.29 dcuber98
 45.41 bryson azzopard
 55.68 Alcuber
 59.24 brandbest1
 1:01.67 MichaelErskine
 1:31.92 shubhayankabir
*3x3 with feet*(9)

 40.76 henrik
 1:07.77 SimonWestlund
 1:22.11 ilham ridhwan
 1:39.95 Mike Hughey
 1:44.83 yoinneroid
 1:58.60 CuberMan
 2:18.46 theZcuber
 2:23.36 casarengga
 2:38.33 Cuber952
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(24)

 4.11 Rubiks560
 6.93 CuberMan
 8.15 theZcuber
 8.44 Cuber952
 8.69 AustinReed
 9.37 SimonWestlund
 10.48 yoinneroid
 13.23 Jaycee
 18.27 Jakube
 18.91 Tao Yu
 19.91 James Ludlow
 24.19 Mike Hughey
 24.27 henrik
 25.92 MatsBergsten
 26.02 ilham ridhwan
 37.44 bryson azzopard
 41.03 riley
 41.68 AndersB
 55.73 Divineskulls
 57.68 MaeLSTRoM
 59.52 Krag
 1:16.56 Schmidt
 1:17.16 Cubenovice
 2:20.33 shubhayankabir
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(27)

 48.74 Zane_C
 52.32 SimonWestlund
 1:06.90 Jakube
 1:09.08 cmhardw
 1:14.26 Mike Hughey
 1:19.48 AbstractAlg
 1:20.29 MatsBergsten
 1:26.97 yoinneroid
 1:31.65 ManasijV
 1:38.02 Cuber952
 1:44.43 ilham ridhwan
 1:51.17 CuberMan
 2:08.69 Rubiks560
 2:18.00 Jaycee
 2:21.23 okayama
 2:28.61 riley
 2:33.31 MaeLSTRoM
 3:00.07 Tao Yu
 3:24.08 AndersB
 3:42.96 theZcuber
 3:47.27 AustinReed
 4:37.26 Cubenovice
 4:48.54 Krag
 DNF casarengga
 DNF WTF2L?
 DNF Divineskulls
 DNF henrik
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(11)

 4:58.68 Jakube
 5:20.68 SimonWestlund
 6:13.69 Mike Hughey
 7:08.79 MatsBergsten
 7:11.83 cmhardw
 8:43.65 yoinneroid
 9:10.38 Cuber952
 9:52.76 theZcuber
14:37.53 CuberMan
 DNF okayama
 DNF henrik
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

11:04.46 Jakube
13:45.34 Mike Hughey
13:59.66 SimonWestlund
19:37.38 theZcuber
20:50.26 yoinneroid
29:20.65 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

40:18.69 theZcuber
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(4)

 1:2:59 theZcuber
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(15)

16/20 (58:07)  Jakube
11/12 (46:21)  SimonWestlund
6/6 (45:00)  okayama
4/4 (16:17)  Mike Hughey
4/4 (31:25)  theZcuber
3/3 (24:17)  Jaycee
2/2 ( 5:37)  MaeLSTRoM
2/2 (19:36)  Cubenovice
3/4 (30:30)  CuberMan
4/6 (47:56)  Cuber952
1/1 ( 3:14)  AndersB
1/2 ( 2:33)  ilham ridhwan
1/2 ( 5:29)  AbstractAlg
0/0 ( 7:31)  riley
0/0 (30:39)  yoinneroid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 1:07.91 Mike Hughey
 1:15.83 AustinReed
 1:16.23 mycube
 1:17.42 James Ludlow
 1:30.16 Cuber952
 1:32.75 theZcuber
 1:48.73 Jaycee
 1:52.04 Tao Yu
 2:01.24 CuberMan
*2-3-4 Relay*(25)

 54.61 yoinneroid
 56.20 SimonWestlund
 1:03.45 Cuber952
 1:08.24 CuberMan
 1:24.09 mycube
 1:26.44 WTF2L?
 1:27.60 Jakube
 1:28.80 AustinReed
 1:32.20 dcuber98
 1:33.61 elimescube
 1:35.46 MaeLSTRoM
 1:37.81 JianhanC
 1:42.41 riley
 1:46.31 ilham ridhwan
 1:46.99 James Ludlow
 2:02.04 Jaycee
 2:02.68 Mike Hughey
 2:03.44 ardi4nto
 2:05.17 Divineskulls
 2:06.50 AndersB
 2:12.30 tozies24
 2:13.63 bryson azzopard
 2:34.08 MichaelErskine
 2:38.49 theZcuber
 3:38.55 shubhayankabir
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(21)

 2:20.91 SimonWestlund
 2:25.50 yoinneroid
 2:41.76 Cuber952
 2:50.81 CuberMan
 3:24.72 AustinReed
 3:25.19 elimescube
 3:34.47 MaeLSTRoM
 3:40.04 JianhanC
 3:44.25 Jakube
 3:50.88 mycube
 4:03.51 James Ludlow
 4:10.87 dcuber98
 4:15.17 WTF2L?
 4:16.90 ilham ridhwan
 4:17.89 Divineskulls
 4:35.51 AndersB
 4:48.36 Mike Hughey
 4:49.06 riley
 4:52.39 theZcuber
 5:16.65 bryson azzopard
 6:42.23 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(16)

 0.80 theZcuber
 1.03 ilham ridhwan
 1.10 Divineskulls
 1.19 SimonWestlund
 1.36 Yttrium
 1.45 James Ludlow
 1.46 bryson azzopard
 1.47 brandbest1
 1.52 Cuber952
 1.74 yoinneroid
 1.75 riley
 2.00 MaeLSTRoM
 2.04 AndersB
 2.12 Mike Hughey
 3.13 izzy azzopardi
 3.70 okayama
*Master Magic*(12)

 2.21 ilham ridhwan
 2.75 James Ludlow
 3.01 MaeLSTRoM
 3.19 theZcuber
 3.44 Mike Hughey
 3.49 Yttrium
 3.63 Cuber952
 3.65 Divineskulls
 3.67 yoinneroid
 3.98 brandbest1
 4.44 AndersB
 4.83 riley
*Skewb*(8)

 7.79 theZcuber
 20.48 AustinReed
 22.56 Mike Hughey
 23.98 AndersB
 24.54 Cuber952
 26.37 bryson azzopard
 27.89 riley
 27.98 James Ludlow
*Clock*(18)

 9.84 SimonWestlund
 11.49 ilham ridhwan
 12.91 Cuber952
 13.46 yoinneroid
 15.03 theZcuber
 15.14 AustinReed
 15.58 henrik
 15.81 Yttrium
 16.52 James Ludlow
 16.55 Mike Hughey
 18.06 MaeLSTRoM
 23.22 nickvu2
 26.18 casarengga
 27.22 okayama
 39.42 riley
 1:02.57 bryson azzopard
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF HampusHansson
*Pyraminx*(27)

 4.78 theZcuber
 4.79 Cuber952
 5.57 WTF2L?
 5.84 SimonWestlund
 6.93 yoinneroid
 7.65 Alcuber
 8.27 AustinReed
 8.33 CuberMan
 9.86 mycube
 9.89 MaeLSTRoM
 12.68 okayama
 13.42 janelle
 14.29 riley
 14.84 FinnGamer
 14.99 dcuber98
 16.19 bryson azzopard
 16.47 James Ludlow
 16.70 Schmidt
 16.73 ilham ridhwan
 18.39 AndersB
 18.60 tozies24
 18.61 nickvu2
 18.82 AbstractAlg
 19.58 Mike Hughey
 20.85 shubhayankabir
 22.54 Yttrium
 23.27 Tao Yu
*Megaminx*(18)

 50.76 SimonWestlund
 1:16.90 MaeLSTRoM
 1:19.47 JianhanC
 1:31.07 Cuber952
 1:41.52 yoinneroid
 2:09.97 AndersB
 2:14.72 theZcuber
 2:15.17 AustinReed
 2:21.78 Divineskulls
 2:23.66 CuberMan
 2:35.07 James Ludlow
 2:36.34 mycube
 2:47.39 Yttrium
 3:00.12 Mike Hughey
 3:40.04 dcuber98
 3:46.62 brandbest1
 6:00.33 riley
 DNF MichaelErskine
*Square-1*(18)

 19.50 Cuber952
 19.76 SimonWestlund
 31.02 AustinReed
 34.42 elimescube
 36.56 janelle
 38.83 yoinneroid
 41.75 theZcuber
 42.38 Mike Hughey
 45.72 Yttrium
 53.14 brandbest1
 56.74 MaeLSTRoM
 1:15.40 bryson azzopard
 1:17.50 Schmidt
 1:25.68 James Ludlow
 1:36.79 MichaelErskine
 1:38.43 AndersB
 1:41.75 Divineskulls
 2:13.70 ilham ridhwan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)

28 guusrs
30 Attila
32 okayama
33 theZcuber
33 irontwig
33 SimonWestlund
34 Mike Hughey
35 Pyjam
36 Jaycee
37 Krag
38 yoinneroid
46 Jakube
47 AustinReed
55 James Ludlow
67 Divineskulls
DNF  Cuber952
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

589 SimonWestlund
526 Cuber952
465 yoinneroid
457 theZcuber
427 Jakube
399 AustinReed
378 CuberMan
374 MaeLSTRoM
373 Mike Hughey
320 mycube
295 ilham ridhwan
279 James Ludlow
264 fazrulz
235 asiahyoo1997
232 AndersB
226 riley
225 elimescube
224 Rubiks560
219 Tao Yu
218 henrik
218 WTF2L?
212 JianhanC
200 ManasijV
197 Jaycee
196 Divineskulls
184 dcuber98
174 Yttrium
147 HampusHansson
146 bryson azzopard
129 TheAria97
126 janelle
122 okayama
118 yale
117 Zane_C
114 Krag
111 MatsBergsten
101 tozies24
99 AbstractAlg
97 casarengga
81 Alcuber
81 masteranders1
76 brandbest1
67 MichaelErskine
66 AvidCuber
65 ardi4nto
63 Schmidt
53 jonlin
53 RanzhaVEmodrach
52 pdilla
51 shubhayankabir
46 nickvu2
43 Cubenovice
43 cmhardw
43 Kenneth Svendson
41 a small kitten
39 Odder
37 Moops
37 RoboCopter87
33 Mcuber5
32 FinnGamer
30 vlarsen
28 Sillas
27 guusrs
26 Attila
26 ThomasJE
25 Ickenicke
24 irontwig
22 toma
21 coopermumford
20 Pyjam
12 hcfong
9 DaveyCow
8 andyfreeman
6 izzy azzopardi


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome back, Mats! I deleted my post to avoid confusion.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 28, 2012)

THX for the updates Mats and Mike!


----------

